# Surely this can't just be DP/DR ?



## Paniclissx

I've been suffering awfully with DP&DR for the past 2months now.. Was just wondering if anyone had the following symptoms? 
- everything feels 'weird' and unreal 
- my own family feel like strangers its like I don't have a clue who they are 
- I question how we got here, the meaning of life etc 
- I feel like I completely different person 
- I feel like an alien from another planet
- familiar things are very unfamiliar 
- I feel detatched from life
- I question the concept of space and time and meanings of words and language and human abilities 
- feel as though I'm in a constant dream 
- massive fear that I'm psychotic but I'm just dreaming that everyone is telling me that I'm not 
- I feel like I don't understand the world
- I feel like I'm a different species to everyone else 
-life feels like some sort of game

All of the above is making it impossible to function !

Is this DP / DR or something much more serious? Is it normal to experience all of this?

Any comments or replies would be greatly appreciated, thanks x


----------



## Guest

Paniclissx said:


> I've been suffering awfully with DP&DR for the past 2months now.. Was just wondering if anyone had the following symptoms?
> - everything feels 'weird' and unreal
> - my own family feel like strangers its like I don't have a clue who they are
> - I question how we got here, the meaning of life etc
> - I feel like I completely different person
> - I feel like an alien from another planet
> - familiar things are very unfamiliar
> - I feel detatched from life
> - I question the concept of space and time and meanings of words and language and human abilities
> - feel as though I'm in a constant dream
> - massive fear that I'm psychotic but I'm just dreaming that everyone is telling me that I'm not
> - I feel like I don't understand the world
> - I feel like I'm a different species to everyone else
> -life feels like some sort of game
> 
> All of the above is making it impossible to function !
> 
> Is this DP / DR or something much more serious? Is it normal to experience all of this?
> 
> Any comments or replies would be greatly appreciated, thanks x


Your list of symptoms is exactly what we all are experiencing here.


----------



## Paniclissx

Really? It's so hard to believe! I just feel like I'm in a hellish dream, this doesn't feel real at all x


----------



## hulKK

Paniclissx said:


> Really? It's so hard to believe! I just feel like I'm in a hellish dream, this doesn't feel real at all x


Welcome to the world of Dp/Dr. Some of us (like myself) can barely step foot outside & can't get proper help because nobody believes/understands us. Count your blessings, be strong & do your best to move forward in life. Sad but that's all the advice I can give after 3yrs 10months of suffering from the disorder/disease/illness or whatever you wana call it.


----------



## Guest

Paniclissx said:


> Really? It's so hard to believe! I just feel like I'm in a hellish dream, this doesn't feel real at all x


Yes. I'm curious how your symptoms started. Was it gradual or all at once? A panic attack from weed? Anxiety/stress?


----------



## Paniclissx

I've never taken drugs but I have had a lot of beareavements and a history of bad anxiety - I have been diagnosed with - panic disorder, health anxiety an ocd. The scary thing is, I don't recognize people I should and I really really don't feel like me, and I really feel that I'm trapped in a dream! I feel like right now I could go and rob the bank because it wouldn't matter because it's only a dream anyway x


----------



## kate_edwin

Indeed sound like "just" dissociation, which can feel like you're loosing your mind or going psychotic....... If yours is related to an anxiety disorder that's probably good news! Might look into dbt or mindfulness & acceptance therapy


----------



## forestx5

Paniclissx said:


> I've been suffering awfully with DP&DR for the past 2months now.. Was just wondering if anyone had the following symptoms?
> - everything feels 'weird' and unreal
> - my own family feel like strangers its like I don't have a clue who they are
> - I question how we got here, the meaning of life etc
> - I feel like I completely different person
> - I feel like an alien from another planet
> - familiar things are very unfamiliar
> - I feel detatched from life
> - I question the concept of space and time and meanings of words and language and human abilities
> - feel as though I'm in a constant dream
> - massive fear that I'm psychotic but I'm just dreaming that everyone is telling me that I'm not
> - I feel like I don't understand the world
> - I feel like I'm a different species to everyone else
> -life feels like some sort of game
> 
> All of the above is making it impossible to function !
> 
> Is this DP / DR or something much more serious? Is it normal to experience all of this?
> 
> Any comments or replies would be greatly appreciated, thanks x


Thank you for reminding us that DP/DR is not primarily a self inflicted wound from recreational drugs.
I think our concept of "self" is the integration of several brain processes. It think it is safe to say that DP/DR is the loss of one or some of the 
processes in our brains that make up our usual selves. This can be due to chronic stress, acute stress, or the combination of both.
The temporal lobe of the brain is where our senses and emotions are supposed to give us a color stereo picture of our world.
Well, some of us are working on black and white with mono sound.
I read some good advice in a book on depression. It basically said not to try to tackle the big issues when you are depressed.
So, I wouldn't worry about figuring out the meaning of life while you are not feeling 100%. It's a tough question when you are well.
Also, if part of your brain has gone off line, it is reasonable to expect that you feel different (alien?). If it is the part that adds emotion
to your sensory input, then things are likely to seem different. I have experienced most of your symptoms. I have gone devoid of real sleep for 3 months.
I lost all my bio-rythms. There was no night, or day, or time. But, I'm not feeling that way now. Try to think positively, as difficult as that may seem.
Believe that you will feel much better in the future. You will.


----------



## 39417

-----------------


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

So you have Panic Disorder, Anxiety and OCD and worry about that? It is so fucking normal to feel DPed in this case. I wouldn't give a shit about it since it is from other disorders.


----------



## Boogres

Just wonderin...i dont have any existential concerns, to me it sounds almost as if the DP you guys experience is like a constant acid trip kinda. My thoughts are actually quite blunted and nonexistent, my internal monologue is quiet half the tine, the other half im actively forcing myself to have a dialogue...are there 2 kinda of DP or just different iterations of the same disorder or somethin


----------



## Paniclissx

giorgos said:


> So you have Panic Disorder, Anxiety and OCD and worry about that? It is so fucking normal to feel DPed in this case. I wouldn't give a shit about it since it is from other disorders.


I Have a HISTORY of these disorders. What's there not to worry about even if I have got these disorders it's still there? And it doesn't change anything or make it go away? I asked for help, not for a comment like that.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

Paniclissx said:


> I Have a HISTORY of these disorders. What's there not to worry about even if I have got these disorders it's still there? And it doesn't change anything or make it go away? I asked for help, not for a comment like that.


These are symptoms of your already diagnosed disorders, you have nothing to worry about.
Cure Panic Disorder,OCD--> DP free.
And sorry about my previous post I didn't intend to sound bad.


----------



## Lostwanderer

giorgos said:


> These are symptoms of your already diagnosed disorders, you have nothing to worry about.
> Cure Panic Disorder,OCD--> DP free.
> And sorry about my previous post I didn't intend to sound bad.


Yeah i dont think its that easy. Sorta hard to focus on "curing" the disorder when DP'd.


----------



## Midnight

Yes Panic I have all of what you have mentioned.

I'm at University and it's damn hard. Life feels so hostile and people seem so strange and foreign and unreal, yet I am constantly pushed into socializing and doing group work with these people, it's day in day out and sometimes I want to just say 'FUCK OFF' and run away from Uni where I won't be bothered by anyone, turn off my phone and just relax.

Luckily I'm a good actor, so people think there's nothing wrong.... or is that unlucky? Not sure anymore.


----------



## real50tyson

Paniclissx said:


> I've been suffering awfully with DP&DR for the past 2months now.. Was just wondering if anyone had the following symptoms?
> - everything feels 'weird' and unreal
> - my own family feel like strangers its like I don't have a clue who they are
> - I question how we got here, the meaning of life etc
> - I feel like I completely different person
> - I feel like an alien from another planet
> - familiar things are very unfamiliar
> - I feel detatched from life
> - I question the concept of space and time and meanings of words and language and human abilities
> - feel as though I'm in a constant dream
> - massive fear that I'm psychotic but I'm just dreaming that everyone is telling me that I'm not
> - I feel like I don't understand the world
> - I feel like I'm a different species to everyone else
> -life feels like some sort of game
> 
> All of the above is making it impossible to function !
> 
> Is this DP / DR or something much more serious? Is it normal to experience all of this?
> 
> Any comments or replies would be greatly appreciated, thanks x


Exactly what i feel dude specially the massive fear that I'm phsycotic but I'm just dreaming everybody is telling me I'm not.


----------



## Paniclissx

Psychiatrists have been focusing on curing my other disorders and tbh they aren't much of an issue at the minute because it's just this awful DP thts the main focus of my life, I don't even really get panic attacks anymore ! And I feel like im in a dream and this is somehow not real life but other people are telling me that it is real life and I'm not dreaming because I actually had a dream once where I was landing about being in a dream and my mum was with me and said no its not a dream it's real and I aw pinching myself in my dream and I could feel it and everything, I was so freaked out when I woke up the next morning


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

Lostwanderer said:


> Yeah i dont think its that easy. Sorta hard to focus on "curing" the disorder when DP'd.


I didn't say it is easy to cure those disorders but the way it works is simple. Once you have cured the disorder you cure the DP.


----------



## insaticiable

giorgos said:


> I didn't say it is easy to cure those disorders but the way it works is simple. Once you have cured the disorder you cure the DP.


That's not how it always works, my friend. But oops...I forgot. You don't like ''pessimistic people''


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

insaticiable said:


> That's not how it always works, my friend. But oops...I forgot. You don't like ''pessimistic people''


I appreciate the sarcasm. This happens only with people with other disorders. However it is true that DP from trauma is more compex to resolve.


----------

